# Who is the Yamaha 2 stroke guru tech on the forum?



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Me or creekrunner can do it, problem is I kive in Stuart (45min north of palm beach) and creek lives in Jacksonville.
Pick your poison


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*live


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

My brother in law is a graduating from Marine mechanics institute os mmi on Saturday. Finished at the top of his class. I call him " the wizard". 

He lives in Kissimmee. If your interested let me know.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I live in Orlando and I did my yamaha 50 2 stroke myself. Still have the manual.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Come on over to J-vile don't got to pay me a thing. I have some 90hp carbs I'm fixing to do we can lay them side by side and you can follow along with me. 

Cut can do them as well!


----------

